# Coopers Sparkling Ale Yeast



## Snow (13/5/03)

Does anyone know if the yeast in a bottle of Coopers Vintage Ale is the same as the Sparkling Ale? I want to make a sparkling ale, but I only have the vintage ale at home.

Cheers - Snow


----------



## kook (13/5/03)

"The primary fermentation has been performed with the Coopers ale yeast, a yeast which has been nurtured from the original Leabrook culture dating back to around 1910. The yeast has made a good transition to its new home at Regency Park and, as evidence, has produced a record strength (7.5% ABV) Vintage brew. The secondary bottle fermentation is again with the Coopers ale yeast but this time the yeast has undergone a process of re-vitalisation to prepare it for long cellaring periods, and to impart a crisper flavour to the beer."

From www.coopers.com.au


----------



## Snow (14/5/03)

Thanks Kook! I might try and re-revitalise the vintage ale yeast then!


----------



## Doc (14/5/03)

I dug out a 2000 Vintage the other night and drank it.
I left a little in the bottom and am trying to culture it up.
This morning it looks like it is about to take off which is good.

Fingers crossed I'll have a good yeast too  

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## kook (14/5/03)

I'll be interested to see how this yeast goes considering the age of it in the bottle. I might have to experiment with some 2002 vintage ale  Still got 22 bottles of it left.

I realised last night when I was half way through a bottle of Chimay Bleu that i should have tried to culture the yeast. Was too late by then, didnt have time to make a starter, and the yeast had been sitting in the open bottle for a while. Ohwell, next time


----------



## Doc (14/5/03)

I still have two bottles of the Chimay Blue, two of the Chimay Tripple and one of the Chimay Red in the fridge.
They were all gifts a few weeks back from a mate.
I successfully cultured the Chimay Red, and will look at maybe giving the Chimay Blue a go tonight.

I have used the Wyeast Belgian High Gravity (3787) yeast in a Tripple I brewed last year and it was great. I still have a couple of starters of that that I should use too. 
I'm getting to the stage where I have too many cultures of different yeasts and can't decide which one to use.

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## Linz (14/5/03)

You must be grinning from ear to ear with a problem like that Doc


----------



## kook (14/5/03)

Doc said:


> I still have two bottles of the Chimay Blue, two of the Chimay Tripple and one of the Chimay Red in the fridge.
> They were all gifts a few weeks back from a mate.
> I successfully cultured the Chimay Red, and will look at maybe giving the Chimay Blue a go tonight.


 Just before christmas I found a bloody steal. A bottle shop had 750ML bottles of Chimay Grand Reserve (blue), and Premiere (red) going for $11.95ea. Picked up a couple of each. Shame they went so quickly 

I was looking at www.belgianshop.com on the web today. They have crates of 24 assorted Westvleteren(8x 12, 8x 8, 8x blonde) for $125US. Shipping to australia was $150US. I'd love to do it (works out at just under $18 per bottle), but I cant justify $425AU on beer.


----------



## Doc (14/5/03)

My mates tend to get the guilts every now and again drinking all my brew, so they bring me weird and wonderful imported beers.
So I have a fridge in the laundry that I keep champagne in for the missus and imported beers for me that are donated by mates. 
It is starting to look a little empty at the moment but with the Super12 semi-finals this weekend it should be looking a bit healthier after some visitors  
There is currently some Kilkenny, Guiness, Chimay Red, Blue and Tripple, Belgian Pils (Corporal), and Tripel Karmeliet. I finished the last of the Monteiths, Founders and Schoefferhofer beers last week  

Cheers,
Doc


----------



## kook (14/5/03)

If anyone over east is interested in purchasing some Weihenstephen beers let me know. I'm pretty sure its 6 bottles (500ml ea) for $24. As far as I'm aware you can only get them in WA at the moment. The only aussie importer for them is based in WA anyway.
I know I can get:
Kristal, Hefe, Dunkel, Original and Traditional.
The Hefe rocks 

I'm not sure how much postage would be for 6x500ml bottles though, would have to find out.


----------

